# Longterm rental Paphos/Polis



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We are looking at a long term rental in the Paphos or Polis area.

I have heard that owners are looking for people to act as caretakers in their invesment properties, to live in the property on a long term basis and generally look after and carry out day to day maintenance for a minimum rent.

I have lived in Cyprus before and are looking at returning at some point in the next 12 months.

If anyone knows of any one, please PM me. References can be supplied.

Many thanks


----------



## Punky (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi tammy, is there any chance you could let me know how you get on please, as I too will be moving out there round March next year. Round the same area as you but was looking at long term rental, I was in Peyia a couple of weeks ago and did hear an expat talking about this subject



Edited for use of non English/text speak


----------



## Karensunshine (Oct 17, 2017)

Just wondering how you got on..we are thinking of moving over...long term...this sounds like a great idea


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is far easier to find something once you are already here. 
The easiest way is to go for a holiday let for 2 or 3 weeks and then look around for something long term. There is plenty of property on the market for rent.


----------

